# 300 (2006)



## Nesacat (Nov 14, 2006)

Based on the epic graphic by Frank Miller, "300" is a ferocious retelling of the ancient Battle of Thermopylae in which King Leonidas (Gerard Butler) and 300 Spartans fought to the death against Xerxes and his massive Persian army. Facing insurmountable odds, their valor and sacrifice inspire all of Greece to unite against their Persian enemy, drawing a line in the sand for democracy. The film brings Miller's graphic novel to life by combining live action with virtual backgrounds that capture his distinct vision of this ancient historic tale.

The movie stars Gerard Butler, Lena Headey, David Wenham, Dominic West, Rodrigo Santoro, Vincent Regan and it's directed by Zack Snyder who also wrote the screenplay.

The trailer looks pretty good and it set for release on March 9, 2007.


----------



## Culhwch (Nov 14, 2006)

Sounds very interesting, will have to keep an eye open. I've not heard of the graphic, but I have heard of the battle. Where can I find that trailer? I suppose I should just get off my virtual butt and Gooogle it....


----------



## j d worthington (Nov 14, 2006)

Here's the site:

300


----------



## Culhwch (Nov 14, 2006)

Many thanks.


----------



## Stenevor (Nov 14, 2006)

I thought this looked great when I saw the trailer a couple of weeks ago. I was going to start a thread about it then but as usual never got around to it.
Heres the high definition version for quicktime if anyones interested, it looks even better - Apple - Trailers - 300 - HD  .


----------



## BookStop (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow- I'm still not sure what it's about, but the cinematography is gorgeous!


----------



## Nesacat (Nov 15, 2006)

If it's anything at all like the graphic novel and if sticks close to the books then it's all set to be a really, really, good movie indeed. I am very glad to see the genre come out of the closet as it were and being taken seriously on its own right. Am very much looking forward to seeing this movie.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 15, 2006)

Been waiting for this film for some time - got to admit a little disappointed with the trailer, though, as it looks so full of CGI as to make it almost look a cartoon. I'm still waiting for the epic look of the 1960's to return.


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Nov 17, 2006)

yeah I can't wait,


----------



## steve12553 (Nov 18, 2006)

Looks good. Another one I'm going to have a hard time finding someone to go with me to see. I've got a very non-violent household.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Nov 19, 2006)

I have mixed feelings about this film. Clearly it will be visually stunning, but from the trailers, it looks like it's an incredably false view of the actual events and fighting styles of the Spartan warriors...


----------



## jenna (Nov 21, 2006)

Can't believe I haven't heard of this before! A movie about Thermopylae? Bring it on! Only... PLEASE DON'T LET IT BE ANOTHER "TROY"!!

(OH! Gerard Butler! Well it will be worth the price just to see him, he's brutally hot)

Okay, just watched the trailer (thanks YouTube!) I think it looks really really interesting. Looks like they've gone for a quite modern comic book-turned-movie look, which I think could be mind-blowingly awesome. I'm going to reserve judgement until I've actually seen it, because after Troy and Alexander I'm a bit wary of Hollywood's ability to take on the historical epic. But just maybe, they've got this one right.. I might even actually go to see it at the cinema, even though I hate the stupid cinema with a passion, because other people always like to ruin the experience. Oh, you can't go for a couple of hours without talking, munching on popcorn, rustling bags, shaking your legs around, or making out with your ugly girlfriend/boyfriend? For god's sake... Normally I just wait for the DVD!!


----------



## elvet (Nov 21, 2006)

I've been following this one since its inception, mostly because I'm a big GB fan  . I wasn't familiar with the source material , neither the history nor the comic, but I like the look of the trailer and all that eye-candy makes it a must see on the big screen.


----------



## scarface (Dec 3, 2006)

I cannot wait to see this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## C. Craig R. McNeil (Dec 3, 2006)

I said:


> Been waiting for this film for some time - got to admit a little disappointed with the trailer, though, as it looks so full of CGI as to make it almost look a cartoon.



Frank Miller also wrote and drew Sin City. As I'm sure you know, Sin City was chocka with CGI in an attempt to ape the look of the graphic novels. It sounds as if 300 may be attempting the same.


----------



## Stenevor (Dec 9, 2006)

A new trailer has turned up for this, looks even better. - 300 on Yahoo! Movies


----------



## Saolta Oiche (Jan 2, 2007)

Just saw the trailer to this film and it looks amazing! Can't wait!


----------



## The Ace (Jan 2, 2007)

Errr, hang on, 300 Spartan warriors, defend the pass at Thermopylae, until they are betrayed, surrounded by a Persian army of c500,000 and subsequently wiped out as they refuse to surrender.  This hardly slowed the Persians who advanced on Athens to find the Athenians were out, but giving them a grandstand view of their fleet being cut to pieces at Salamis. As they stagger home, they are met at Platea by a united Greek army who, following the Spartans' example, have ditched the old quarrels and united against the common enemy.  The Persians were so badly mauled that they never attacked Greece again, thus permitting the rise of Western Civilisation.   HOW THE HELL CAN YOU IMPROVE ON A STORY LIKE THAT?  I'll probably see the film, but for historical accuracy, I'll bet it'll be another "Gladiator."


----------



## Alurny (Jan 3, 2007)

That looks fantastic!  

Guess I'll be going to see it!


----------



## Nesacat (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks for the new trailer. Looks awesome. Am keeping my tail crossed that the movie will make it here in one piece.


----------



## TK-421 (Feb 19, 2007)

*300*

_300: During the ancient Battle of Thermopylae, King Leonidas (Gerard Butler) and 300 Spartans fight to the death against Xerxes and his massive Persian army in an effort to inspire all of Greece to unite against their Persian enemy._

Have you seen the trailer for this movie coming in March? I saw this preview before watchin The Departed on DVD. And it's based on a Frank Miller novel, which after Sin City, is a good thing.

All I can say is holly #%$@, it looks amazing...

Apple - Trailers - 300 - Teaser Trailer 2

300 (2007) - Multimedia - Movies.com


----------



## The Ace (Feb 19, 2007)

You've plenty of time to watch, "The 300 Spartans," first and compare notes.  This was one of the few occasions when Hollywood didn't go overboard when making an historical epic.


----------



## roddglenn (Feb 20, 2007)

Yep, I'm EAGERLY awaiting this one too.  So much so that I went and did a load of research on it.


----------



## ice.monkey (Feb 20, 2007)

The graphic novel is good and there's no doubt it could be turned into a great movie. Let's just hope it is!

Steven Pressfield's novel _Gates of Fire_ is an excellent telling of this event. If you like Greek history, Spartans, the story of Thermopylae and want a good read, go get it.


----------



## Nesacat (Feb 22, 2007)

*Imagine the Cat doing a very happy dance around the press room*

I just got invited to a media preview of 300 on March 1.


----------



## j d worthington (Feb 22, 2007)

Congratulations, Cat! 

Now... we're going to want a full review, in your usual manner... you realize this, yes?


----------



## HoopyFrood (Feb 22, 2007)

Yes, definitely, Cat!

Ah, I have _got_ to see this film, it looks fan-diddly-tastic!


----------



## Parson (Feb 22, 2007)

Can I curb everyone's enthusiasm here? Why do we have to make a movie that looks like X men, when we are talking about one of the great historical moments in Western History. Let me see the ordinary men making great sacrifice. Oh, and let's not go overboard on the "liberty" aspect either. Sparta was closer to the USSR than the UK.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Feb 22, 2007)

I do understand the excitement surrounding the film, but may I ask, roddglen, what kind of research you were doing? From the traliers I've seen, this film is going to be as unrealistic as it's possible to get. Yes, it's probably the comic's fault, not the films, but it's so frustrating when you see people thinking thats how Spartans fought. As Parson alluded to, this battle changed the entire course of Western history, by giving time for the Athenians to mobilise and face the Persians at Marathon. If it touches on that, I shall be very suprised. Thermopolae, from what we can work out, was certainly not an all-action affair


----------



## TK-421 (Feb 22, 2007)

Parson said:


> Can I curb everyone's enthusiasm here?


 
Certainly not.  There are many ho-hum movies based on important historical events or people. Alexandre, Troy, King Arthur, The Three Musketeers, Kingdom of Heaven, Braveheart, Flyboys, The Last Samurai, The Messenger, The Patriot comes to mind.

But, once in while, there comes such a movie that changes everything and that is just different and unique. Platoon, Excalibur, Amadeus, Elizabeth, The Mission, Lawrence of Arabia, The Thin Red Line, Ghandi, Patton, Spartacus, Cleopatra, Shindler's List, Apocalypse Now, JFK, The Crucible, The Pianist are all movies that come to mind that were very important in their day and gave a unique outlook on an event or historical figure. I am hoping to add 300 to this partial list.


----------



## roddglenn (Feb 23, 2007)

Rane Longfox said:


> I do understand the excitement surrounding the film, but may I ask, roddglen, what kind of research you were doing? From the traliers I've seen, this film is going to be as unrealistic as it's possible to get. Yes, it's probably the comic's fault, not the films, but it's so frustrating when you see people thinking thats how Spartans fought. As Parson alluded to, this battle changed the entire course of Western history, by giving time for the Athenians to mobilise and face the Persians at Marathon. If it touches on that, I shall be very suprised. Thermopolae, from what we can work out, was certainly not an all-action affair


 
I meant that it prompted me to research the real historical events of the battle.  In fact, there were 7000 Greeks, 700 Thespians and 400 Thebans assisting the Spartans.  But the Greeks were ordered to leave after the betrayal and the 400 Thebans were essentially held hostage and surrended the first chance they got.  The Thespians are largely forgotten about, but the main reason the 300 are legendary is because they fought through to retrieve King Leonidas' body when he finally fell and then all fought on to the death despite their leading falling.  So essentially it should be called the 1000 to be fair to the Thespians.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Feb 23, 2007)

Good to hear I'd be willing to bet you quite a bit of money that none of that will be in the film though...


----------



## Wiggum (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm guessing if anyone is looking for an accurate historical portrayal of events, they're going to be sorely disappointed, lol.

Always hard to tell from trailers, but the movie looks like an absolute blast.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Feb 23, 2007)

Yeah, it might not be historically accurate, but damn, visually and stylistically it looks awesome!


----------



## The Ace (Feb 23, 2007)

Thermopylae (the gates of fire) was indeed one of the most significant battles of the ancient world.  After two days of heavy fighting, the Spartans knew that anyone holding the pass was doomed and sent their allies away.

  The Persian Immortals were indeed cut to pieces by the Spartans in the narrow confines of the pass, and by the time the Persians closed their trap, only the Spartans remained, to be wiped out to a man.

  This, though is not the entire story, those dismissed allies carried messages all over Greece, and by the time the Persians reached Athens it had been evacuated and they could only watch as their Navy was crushed at Salamis, by a united Greek fleet.  As the army staggered back home, they were met at Platea by practically every able-bodied man in Greece and obliterated.

Psssssst, Sorry Rayne, Marathon was 20 years earlier, that was the time the  Spartans sent a note from their mum saying they were at choir practise.

Persia never dared to attack Greece again.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Feb 23, 2007)

The Ace said:


> Psssssst, Sorry Rayne, Marathon was 20 years earlier, that was the time the  Spartans sent a note from their mum saying they were at choir practise.
> 
> Persia never dared to attack Greece again.


Hmm, seems I need to re-read some of my history books, that was a school-boy error


----------



## Delvo (Feb 24, 2007)

I wonder something about the historical event. If the Persian Empire's army was shown an alternate pass that came out behind the Greek position, why not just walk right by and forget the Greek army in the pass? And if the alternate route they were shown didn't actually bypass the Greek army that was there, then why is it described as such everywhere I see? (And, since that would have made the alternate route irrelevant anyway, why did the name of the guy who showed it to them become the word for "traitor" in Greek?)

The only answer I've thought of is that the pass he showed them did come out into the same pass the Greeks were in, behind them, but it was too narrow for the whole army to get through in a decent amount of time. So they sent through a small contingent just enough to surround the Greeks, because they still needed to clear the main pass in order to get their army through.


----------



## stellspalfie (Feb 25, 2007)

I wish people would stop banging on about the historical merit of the movie. It clearly advertises its self as being based on a comic, its not a f****** documentry. Just be happy somebody has made the effort to spend their money re-telling this story rather than random comic book hero number whatever. The story is interesting, the art work looks good, it looks intense and it has an element of sci-fi , thus making it worthy to discuss on a sci-fi website rather than an historical and factually correct forum. just enjoy it! unless its been over-hyped and is infact a load of sh*** which is usually the case. I think it looks bloody good!


----------



## Rane Longfox (Feb 25, 2007)

Because I've seen the comic, and the real story is so much better


----------



## why me why now (Feb 26, 2007)

Nesacat said:


> *Imagine the Cat doing a very happy dance around the press room*
> 
> I just got invited to a media preview of 300 on March 1.



you git 

looking forward to this one


----------



## j d worthington (Feb 26, 2007)

why me why now said:


> you git
> 
> looking forward to this one


 
WMWN, a caution: Watch the name-calling. It really isn't a good way to get along here, nor will it be tolerated. Civility is the watchword, not rudeness.


----------



## why me why now (Feb 26, 2007)

j. d. worthington said:


> WMWN, a caution: Watch the name-calling. It really isn't a good way to get along here, nor will it be tolerated. Civility is the watchword, not rudeness.



apologies - round these parts 'git' is kind of an affectionate term used when bantering..

Guess it's lost in translation..

sorry!


----------



## j d worthington (Feb 26, 2007)

why me why now said:


> apologies - round these parts 'git' is kind of an affectionate term used when bantering..
> 
> Guess it's lost in translation..
> 
> sorry!


 
Thought that might be the case, but wasn't quite certain with the "mad" face; so thought it best to put a caution there.

And, now that that's been cleared up... welcome to the forums... and hope you enjoy the film....


----------



## why me why now (Feb 26, 2007)

j. d. worthington said:


> Thought that might be the case, but wasn't quite certain with the "mad" face; so thought it best to put a caution there.
> 
> And, now that that's been cleared up... welcome to the forums... and hope you enjoy the film....




thanks!


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 5, 2007)

I personally look forward to seeing the movie whether it indeed is historically accurate or rather more based on an interpretation of the events that happened.

Both historical accuracy and any mythology about the topic of the movie fascinate me.

-eP


----------



## torontophil (Mar 12, 2007)

I first heard about this movie about this time last year, and have been psyched ever since, being a huge nerd for antiquity. Anyway, I saw it today, in IMAX, which was freakin awesome. I know the history, forget the history, this movie is a visual experience not yet seen. Really well done. Definitely has my reccomendation.


----------



## BookStop (Mar 13, 2007)

torontophil said:


> this movie is a visual experience not yet seen. Really well done. Definitely has my reccomendation.


 
Too true. It's my understanding that they shot everything in front of a blue/green screen in only 6 months.(cost only 64mil which is almost nothing by today's standard) Took 18 to add special effects and edit it. I am glad it's doing well without any big name movie stars.


----------



## Zadoc (Mar 15, 2007)

This movie is a piece of dung. The number "300" must stand for the number of reasons why this movie completely sucks; and that's not counting the roughly 300,000,000,000,000,000 ways that this was historically inaccurate. 

It's a snuff film of the same caliber of Mel Gibson's "The Passion."

Premise of The Passion: Let's see how many ways we can watch Jesus bleed so we can perform holy ************. 

Premise of 300: Let's watch the Spartans fight 10,000 dudes. Okay, let's watch them fight a rhino. Okay, let's watch them fight some elephants. Okay, now they they've killed hordes of Persians, elephants, rhinos and blacks, let's throw some imaginary demons in there!

You know, P-L-O-T, which they forgot to bring, shouldn't have been so hard since the Battle of Thermopylae is among the greatest tales in western culture! Alas, droves of imbecilic gorked Americans will go about thinking whothefreakknowswhat about history and western heritage. 

Sure, Hollywood has always fouled up history in moves: JFK, Spartacus, et ceterea, but at least whoever produced those moves hired writers who lent intellectual entertainment to history, not this farce that is 300. It's a particular travesty when HBO's Rome, which has an operating budget equivalent to that of "300" outclasses it in realism, depth of character, sex, plot, entertainment and in historical accuracy. 

Yes, I know that the response to all of this is that "well, "300" is based off a comic book." Well, my response to that is then the comic book sucked more ***** than Cartman's mom, because this move was a giant harrowing sucking sound. 

All in all, this movie is a pack of lies and overly-blatant racism sewn together with poor special effects and a loop of action sequences that has more in common with a broken record than cinematic art.
Plain and simple, this movie is for stupid people, and America's sure got plenty of them. We had enough stupid people to get Bush elected (twice!), and to sustain TV shows like American Idol, magazines like People, and for movies like "Wild Hogs" to make $100 million dollars at the box office. 

No, I am not surprised that there are enough morons in this country for 300 to rake in $70 million... after all, we are home to the KKK, Nascar, professional wrestling, the Republican Party, Jesus, and Pat Robertson. 


EDIT by I, Brian - removed the unparsed formatting code.


----------



## roddglenn (Mar 15, 2007)

Jesus, Zadoc, that was quite a rant.  The Passion was a superbly crafted film and 100% historically accurate, so not sure what you watched.  Did you watch some cheap porn version of it by mistake?  

As for 300, yes it is based on the comic rather than the actual historical events, so not sure what half of your rant was about.  The special effects to me look flawless, so again not sure what you were watching.

You seem to have a huge chip on your shoulder over Americans in general and are using this film as a soapbox to preach to us heathens.  Well, get a life, mate.  I'm a Brit, not American, by the way, before you start.


----------



## Zadoc (Mar 15, 2007)

roddglenn said:


> Jesus, Zadoc, that was quite a rant. The Passion was a superbly crafted film and 100% historically accurate, so not sure what you watched. Did you watch some cheap porn version of it by mistake?
> 
> As for 300, yes it is based on the comic rather than the actual historical events, so not sure what half of your rant was about. The special effects to me look flawless, so again not sure what you were watching.
> 
> You seem to have a huge chip on your shoulder over Americans in general and are using this film as a soapbox to preach to us heathens. Well, get a life, mate. I'm a Brit, not American, by the way, before you start.


 
I'm an American and I love my country and my fellow Americans. I just hate this move... a lot. 

I was watching this movie in an Imax, and the backgrounds weren't 3D at all, and you can see the fake skin on Xerxes' face. The SFX were substandard. A lot of the CGI looked like it was made with an Xbox.


----------



## roddglenn (Mar 15, 2007)

Fair enough.  You just came across very heavy there, that's all.


----------



## nixie (Mar 15, 2007)

Zadoc said:


> [FONT='Verdana','sans-serif']_This movie is a piece of dung. The number "300" must stand for the number of reasons why this movie completely sucks; and that's not counting the roughly 300,000,000,000,000,000 ways that this was historically inaccurate. __[/font]_
> _[FONT='Verdana','sans-serif'][/font]_
> _[FONT='Verdana','sans-serif']It's a snuff film of the same caliber of Mel Gibson's "The Passion."[/font]_
> _[FONT='Verdana','sans-serif'][/font]_
> ...


 
Please try and remember when posting, this is a family site.


----------



## j d worthington (Mar 15, 2007)

I'll second that. The criticisms of the film are fine; I've no problem with the content. But the phrasing is _'way_ out of line -- use of such language needs to be moderated in future....


----------



## Zadoc (Mar 22, 2007)

Here's a pretty good review of the movie:

RevRob.com - Movie Review: 300


----------



## Crymic (Mar 25, 2007)

YouTube - Black20 Trailer Park: 300 - PG Version
Dunno if any have watched this yet.. Pretty funny Spoof on 300


----------



## PTeppic (Mar 25, 2007)

Saw "300" yesterday afternoon in the local multiplex. As it's a movie I guessed the accuracy would be questionable and I wasn't wrong (e.g. having the Ephor's played as dirty old men rather than an elected council is quite a switch, omitting several thousand other Greeks standing with the eponymous 300 Spartans is a disservice, glossing over the reliance of Spartan life on slavery is almost expectable, though noticeably overlooking the superior Spartan armour must be purely artistic, etc.). It is of course a movie based on a comic that includes a certain amount of artistic license, which in turn is based on primarily Herodotus' account - someone who although often referred to as the father of history, has a questionable veracity. As such, it is the typical movie history in the making, tinseltown glitz with only a passing resemblance to the facts at hand (such as we know them).

And in this case... so what! It's a gorgeous piece of film-making, stylish, elegant, stirring, adrenaline-pumping patriotism in a far-off place. Pitching vastly outnumbered (though made-for-war, top of the line troops) against an incomprehensibly large force of invaders, they fight for pride, honour and glory, amplified by the impossibility of the task. Of course it's got errors but it's got one of the most famous last stands in history to base it on. And what visuals. Moody sepia tones, blood-red counter-point (that apparently meant they had to revert to blue-screen to get better contrast than possible with the now-normal green-screen), gorgeously over-the-top jewelry, costumes and body-adornment: I didn't even recognise Rodrigo, playing Xerxes - all I can say is that if real those piercings would smart a little!

If I wanted to learn about Thermopylae I'd open a book, or maybe Wiki/Google. If I want two hours of almost surreally-beautiful, escapist entertainment that will ignite a curiousity in what happened at Thermopylae then I'll watch "300". Again. And possibly again after that. Then wait for the DVD and repeat. (And maybe inspire me to go down to the gym... )


----------



## The Ace (Mar 25, 2007)

Looks good, smells like s**t.  I saw this during the week and wished I hadn't.  Saw "The 300 Spartans," yesterday on TV and loved it. Comics should stay as comics, those brave men who saved western civilisation are probably spinning in their graves right now.


----------



## roddglenn (Mar 28, 2007)

Well, I went to see it last night and I thought it was bloody brilliant! Yes, it was visually gorgeous and yes the battle scenes were brutal, bloody and jaw-dropping, but there was also more story behind it than I thought there would be which gave the film a bit of balance. Obviously they 'tinkered' quite a bit with the historical facts here and there (I won't give specifics as I don't want to spoil anything for those who haven't seen it yet) but you expect that with a big budget movie like this. 

Gerard Butler steals the show with his portrayal of King Leonidas - he oozes the ultimate single-minded warrior. Lena Headey is good as Queen Gorgo too. Rodrigo Santoro is freaky but amazing as the wannabe god-king of Persia, Xerxes. 

The special effects are utterly awesome, as you'd expect, fighting tens of thousands of men, including the immortals, plus beasts such as rhinos, elephants and one or two mutated creatures. There is one small part with a wolf at the beginning where I wasn't too sure about the special effects for that, but it was still ok. The use of slow-mo is used quite a bit, but 99% of the time to great effect. 

Overall 9.5/10 for me.


----------



## jenna (Mar 28, 2007)

roddglenn said:


> Jesus, Zadoc, that was quite a rant.  The Passion was a superbly crafted film and 100% historically accurate, so not sure what you watched.



Actually it's 100% _biblically_ accurate..

I still can't wait to see 300. It just looks that good that I will hopefully be able to switch off the little part of my brain that holds the many many hours of research I have done on that particular battle, and just enjoy it as a piece of cinema. And, you know, Gerard Butler......... *faints*


----------



## Alienweirdo (Mar 29, 2007)

i saw it last night, it was over the top, testosterone driven sillyness, but i loved it! 

Who cares if its not historically accurate? its not meant to be. if you think it is, then you're silly. it was great fun, which is what movies are generally meant to be, entertaining.


----------



## thinbalion (Mar 30, 2007)

Yeah, I agree with Alienweido, it wasn't meant to be historically accurate in the least. It was just supposed to be a hands down over the top movie, that used some fairly general historical facts (by which I mean stuff like "There was a King Leonidas, and there was Xerxes" kind of stuff)...

I'm fairly familiar with the history behind the war, having taken both a class on Acient Greek history, and read all of Thucydides' Peloponnesian war (that references some stuff about the war with Persia in the first book)... and right off the bat went in to see this movie with no expectations of ANY historical accuracy, outside of very general/shallow stuff. I mean that should have been readily apparent from the trailers. The Spartan warriors don't wear any kind of armour really, when Hoplites wore pretty heavy bronze and leather armour... in any event... This movie should not be looked at for any historical accuracy, just enjoyed (if you're into that) for its over the top visuals.

-Thinbalion


----------



## Connavar (Apr 4, 2007)

Tommorow is the premiere here and me and my siblings are going together.

Most of us has read the comic and expect great things.

Me i dont know too much the real history and i dont really care i thought the comic was amazing.  The only thing about the movie i know i wont like is the monsters in the movie.  In the comic the most scary thing was the uber immortals with the mask.  Not like the movie with monster straight out of a horror flick.  Typical hollywood adding an unessesary thing.


----------



## kyektulu (Apr 4, 2007)

*I cant wait to go and see this film!

The previews I have seen look amazing and all the action scenes make for gripping viewing.

I just hope the tail holds true to historical fact. I hate it when hollywood mess about with history it pees me off.

Movies of late have been lacking appeal, and thats putting it lightly. So hold the popcorn im coming down for this one.*


----------



## roddglenn (Apr 4, 2007)

Connavar of Rigante said:


> Tommorow is the premiere here and me and my siblings are going together.
> 
> Most of us has read the comic and expect great things.
> 
> Me i dont know too much the real history and i dont really care i thought the comic was amazing. The only thing about the movie i know i wont like is the monsters in the movie. In the comic the most scary thing was the uber immortals with the mask. Not like the movie with monster straight out of a horror flick. Typical hollywood adding an unessesary thing.


 
Actually the 'monsters' are in it very little and they're more just mutated humans, rather than actual horror monsters.  So don't be too worried about it.


----------



## Connavar (Apr 4, 2007)

I hated the monsters soo much.  Cause they were so unneccessary.

The only crap thing about the movie was the mutated humans or monsters and the huge elephants and other animals and the "magic" fire crackers.

That scene in the comic was amazing cause the Immortals were killing the spartans ninja style and what did we get instead?....  Typical hollywood.


----------



## Urien (Apr 4, 2007)

I loved the movie, the visuals were stunning.

I think the idea was the story being told in Homeric style. Hence we get the giants and fantastic creatures.


----------



## Connavar (Apr 5, 2007)

There is no homeric style.  99% of the movie was perfectly based on the comic just giants and creatures were new.


I loved the movie cause it was prolly the most amazing movie ever visually and action wise it was even better than the classic Matrix action scene in Matrix 1.

Still a shame that people that dont know of the comic only complain about giants and creatures hollywood put in as a bonus.....


----------

